# Versa Single Watch Winder Thoughts



## mchkmdogs

Hello everyone I am completely new to watch winders and just bought my first automatic watch. Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart. I also just got the versa watch winder for this watch. It is a cheap winder, but I heard it is not bad. Anyone else have experienced this winder?

This is the link to the watch winder I got:

Versa Round Automatic Single Watch Winder - Model: G077

Please let me know what you think about this winder. If its bad, I may consider buying a better one, but I do not want to spend too much on one.

Thanks!


----------



## sticky

Hello and welcome to the forum. I don't have enough experience of winders to say if the Versa is good or bad but see how you and your new Hammy (congrats by the way) get on with it then if it does fail you can decide whether to get a better one or not.


----------



## Nokie

A Versa winder is ok. Nothing fancy or super high quality, but overall it is a good, basic winder. 

You can always upgrade if needed.


----------



## mchkmdogs

Ok, I did some research on the versa winder, lowest setting is 1140 TPD, and I looked up my Hamilton on Orbita.com database and found out it needs only 650 TPD. I was wondering if this winder would be a little strenuous and over-wind my watch? Is this particularly bad?


----------



## ChuckW

I own two of the Brookstone Quad Winders, which is also available in single and double winder models. IMO, it is the best bang for the buck as winders go. It's quiet and will handle any size watch with ease. Each winder has individual programming for direction (CW, CCW, bi-directional), TPD (11 different settings), and on/off. If you have a Discover Card and shop the Brookstone website through the ShopDiscover web portal, you can get 10% cash back.

Quad Watch Winders at Brookstone


----------



## ksrao_74

mchkmdogs said:


> Hello everyone I am completely new to watch winders and just bought my first automatic watch. Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart. I also just got the versa watch winder for this watch. It is a cheap winder, but I heard it is not bad. Anyone else have experienced this winder?
> 
> This is the link to the watch winder I got:
> 
> Versa Round Automatic Single Watch Winder - Model: G077
> 
> Please let me know what you think about this winder. If its bad, I may consider buying a better one, but I do not want to spend too much on one.
> 
> Thanks!


Can you share your impressions on the winder. Im also looking to buy a dual watch winder from Versa.


----------



## rdwatch

mchkmdogs said:


> Hello everyone I am completely new to watch winders and just bought my first automatic watch. Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart. I also just got the versa watch winder for this watch. It is a cheap winder, but I heard it is not bad. Anyone else have experienced this winder?
> 
> This is the link to the watch winder I got:
> 
> Versa Round Automatic Single Watch Winder - Model: G077
> 
> Please let me know what you think about this winder. If its bad, I may consider buying a better one, but I do not want to spend too much on one.
> 
> Thanks!


I bought a Versa double winder back in February of this year, and it's been trouble free. Has a number of settings you can adjust for clockwise, counter clockwise, time and cycling on off. Was $50 on Amazon. Bought another one just recently due to a growing collection as the original has performed well, and runs quietly.

IMO, Nokie is right, nothing special, but decent for the money.


----------



## ksrao_74

rdwatch said:


> I bought a Versa double winder back in February of this year, and it's been trouble free. Has a number of settings you can adjust for clockwise, counter clockwise, time and cycling on off. Was $50 on Amazon. Bought another one just recently due to a growing collection as the original has performed well, and runs quietly.
> 
> IMO, Nokie is right, nothing special, but decent for the money.


But some autos like skx007 require specific TPD on the winder.So how do you cater to that requirement with this winder??


----------



## rdwatch

ksrao_74 said:


> But some autos like skx007 require specific TPD on the winder.So how do you cater to that requirement with this winder??


Not sure what TPD is, but I have a 009 (bought 1/14)and an 007 (bought 5/14) that I run on these and they do fine. I can check the settings I run and let you know if you want and give you the exact model I have and settings on it that I use.

I only run run the winders 8am - 8pm each day, I have my winders on an electronic timer that you can set the power on/off times with, btw. That seems to work for all my watches just fine.


----------



## ksrao_74

rdwatch said:


> Not sure what TPD is, but I have a 009 (bought 1/14)and an 007 (bought 5/14) that I run on these and they do fine. I can check the settings I run and let you know if you want and give you the exact model I have and settings on it that I use.
> 
> I only run run the winders 8am - 8pm each day, I have my winders on an electronic timer that you can set the power on/off times with, btw. That seems to work for all my watches just fine.


TPD is turns per day. As per Orbita Winders website:
Seiko Automatic Divers: SKX**---Seiko 7S26-----------Both----500-950
that is 500-950 turs per day in both directions combined.

Is this setting possible on your winder?


----------



## ksrao_74

i too own a SKX007 and 6309 which are very dear o me. So i dont want to overwind and damage them.


----------



## rdwatch

ksrao_74 said:


> But some autos like skx007 require specific TPD on the winder.So how do you cater to that requirement with this winder??


Duh, TPD - Turns per Day. Sorry, was not thinking. There are settings (4) that give you 4 choices for TPD.

Btw, I am not aware of a specific number of turns called out for the 007/009, what is that spec? I've never seen or heard of that before.


----------



## rdwatch

ksrao_74 said:


> TPD is turns per day. As per Orbita Winders website:
> Seiko Automatic Divers: SKX**---Seiko 7S26-----------Both----500-950
> that is 500-950 turs per day in both directions combined.
> 
> Is this setting possible on your winder?


Yep. 342, 864, 1049, and 2160 TPD are the 4 settings. Clockwise, bi-directional and counter clockwise can also be set for rotation.


----------



## ksrao_74

rdwatch said:


> Duh, TPD - Turns per Day. Sorry, was not thinking. There are settings (4) that give you 4 choices for TPD.
> 
> Btw, I am not aware of a specific number of turns called out for the 007/009, what is that spec? I've never seen or heard of that before.


Im not sure if it is seiko recommend but thats the tpd that a 007 shud be wound.
Pls correct me if im wrong.


----------



## little big feather

Can't over wind an auto, has a clutch.


----------



## ksrao_74

little big feather said:


> Can't over wind an auto, has a clutch.


Does that mean its absolutely safe even if i put the 007 on a winder with greater tpd than prescribed for the caliber in the database?


----------



## little big feather

ksrao_74 said:


> Does that mean its absolutely safe even if i put the 007 on a winder with greater tpd than prescribed for the caliber in the database?


yes....Do you know when to take the watch off so you don't over wind it?
Just think.....Think....Think...And read...There are dozens of pages on here ...Just read...Read...Read.


----------



## ksrao_74

little big feather said:


> yes....Do you know when to take the watch off so you don't over wind it?
> Just think.....Think....Think...And read...There are dozens of pages on here ...Just read...Read...Read.


Frankly speaking...No I dont.Im a noob in watch world.:-(
Im thinking of keeping the watch on the winder till I wear the next time. Isn't it the same as wearing?:-s
What I actually meant was I assumed the watch would be damaged by putting higher TPD than necessary.


----------



## little big feather

ksrao_74 said:


> Frankly speaking...No I dont.Im a noob in watch world.:-(
> Im thinking of keeping the watch on the winder till I wear the next time. Isn't it the same as wearing?:-s
> What I actually meant was I assumed the watch would be damaged by putting higher TPD than necessary.


:-dSure, I got six on winders. It will be fine, same as wearing...You can not over wind the watch(unless the watch has a broken clutch)..:-!


----------



## Drumguy

I have the versa double winder. It works fine.


----------



## Anotherrcguy

I have that very same single watch winder and it runs very well. The only negative is that if you have a large watch, you may not be able to close the clear plastic shield without it rubbing the face of your watch. This is true for both my steinhart ocean one, and my 42mm P.O.


----------

